

Suggestion for Mark Zuckerberg: Charge users for watching others private photos - johnWi

You will make so much money that you can satisfy all investors and then fly to Mars!
======
andrewhillman
How about charging users $1 per year for the mobile app. If this were to
happen it would either make people stop using mobile (unlikely) and they will
resort to using the website (which is good for FB) or make a billion per year
in revenue. Plus this would change the dynamics of free apps forever. I think
it would be interesting for the mobile app ecosystem as a whole... more people
would charge for apps.

------
anujkk
I have a better idea. How about charging users to get access to someone else's
account?

------
jpdevereaux
How about charging users to forcibly become friends with someone who has
rejected them? It could even be a recurring monthly fee to renew the
friendship.

------
kombinatorics
That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard.

------
bbissoon
... It's private photos so you can personally limit its exposure. When that
trust breaks, Facebook won't last long after.

------
T_Electronics
Sounds like stalkers paradise!

